# Cool track details- Tents/toolboxes/vending machines



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

A good find. Patterns for ez-up tents, soda machines, tool boxes, phone booths, all are print cut glue and detail. I'm gonna make some tents today for my infield. Porta potties too. Enjoy mj
http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/scenery.html


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, cool things :thumbsup:


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a great site - I saw it a while ago but only wish the guy would add some new items ...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks, I was looking for some quick porta-pottys. The tents are cool too


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*resin market?*

Wonder what the market would be for resin Port-o-potties? What else would be good subjects that are solid structures?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

fastlap said:


> Wonder what the market would be for resin Port-o-potties? What else would be good subjects that are solid structures?



I think it would go over well.Every track needs some-I would buy a few!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

AK Hobby actually sells the porta-potties ($3 each) along with many, many detail items like that. Here's the page with detail items in alphabetical order. I wouldn't mind having a few items like the porta, their gas grill, and a sign.

ak hobby


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*porta-potty*

Temporarily out of stock is what the page says. And the link says it's an alignment rack. Looks nice though.

http://www.akhobby.com/pd_alignment_rack.cfm


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great ideas. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

